# Can Blatta lateralis infest a home?



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I live in new England, and recently acquired some Blatta lateralis for feeding of my Red Eyed tree frogs. And at first, my parents, and I myself, got worried about if they could infest the home. I know they are not flyers or glass climbers... but if they were to escape, could they infest the house?

From what I have read on other forums and stuff, is that unless I live in like Mexico, or Arizona, a hot, and constantly humid environment, they are unlikely to breed.

Apparently these are desert roaches, and need moisture to breed.

So should I be worried at all? (My parents hate the idea, and unless I can show them that they can not infest the house, I think I will be unable to provide my RETFs any roaches.)


----------



## aquick (Jan 17, 2008)

Every source on breeding lateralis says no; but if anywhere in your house the right conditions existed, they theoretically could--but the chances are remote. Around a hot water heater that leaks a bit is the only place I could think of (unless you keep your thermostat in the high 70s, low 80s, then the bathroom becomes another possibility--but who does that?), and I certainly hope your hot water tank doesn't leak. They can be a bit slow going at first, but keep the temps warm and the food plentiful and you will soon have an excuse to buy more frogs


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah... well, I would love more frogs, but no room.


OK thanks, anyone else agree that they are likely not to infest? And also, I read temps should be between 85 F low, and 100 F high. They need AT LEAST 78 F for female to even think about laying eggs is what I read.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Ive had the few odd individuals escape and live for awhile, but Ive never had an issue with them actually reproducing outside their culture.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

> like Mexico, or Arizona, a hot, and constantly humid environment,


I take it you've never been to Arizona or Mexico then? :lol:


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I actually have been to new Mexico and Arizona, and yes, neither are humid, if that is what you are refering to, but I also know that soem parts of there can be humid, and with the higher temps in the south (what I am refering too) they breed more easily, at least according to my research on them.

But thank you anyways for pointing this out... :roll: 

But... do you have any experience with the roaches?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I know firsthand that they don't need high temps (not even in the 80's) to breed, as I've had them reproduce in a PDF viv :evil: 
Moisture may be another story. I wouldn't doubt they could survive and even breed in most houses, I don't think it would get to the point where it would qualify as infestation though.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

B. lateralis die very easily if they don't have access to moisture. The egg cases are very susceptible to desication and less resilent than than the adults.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

They can infest a home, but most likely will not. _Blatta lateralis_ has a similar biology to the oriental cockroach _Blatta orientalis_, which are major pests. Even if enough did escape, they will need to find a suitable location in the house, and survive long enough for the population to increase. Oriental roaches tend to prefer dark damp locations, such as old basements and sewer pipes. _B. lateralis_, being that they are quite similar to orientals will most likely need a similar habitat. THEY WILL NOT INFEST KITCHENS AND BEDROOMS! It is an entirely different group of roaches that most people are concerned about, mainly, the german cockroach. These are the small ones that you may find in kitchen cabinets and such. 

One thing for you, or rather your parents, to consider is the rate of reproduction. these do not have as high of a reproduction rate as the german roaches. For them to infest you home, it would take months of steady reproduction for an sizeable group to become established. 

Tell your parents not to worry about them infesting. They are much more likely to have german roaches coming in with your groceries become established than these. 

If you need more help convincing your parents PM me. I do this for a living!

James


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

PM sent...


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I've had adults escape into the frog room. Dont fool yourself, they climb just fine :-0

Anyway, they lived for quite some time on cold concrete floors through summer and fall but I havent seen any since winter began so I figure they died off.

I have _given up on them _in vivs though. Any that are initially missed by the PDF ended up growing out in the viv and very difficult to catch. I still see some from time to time, and it has been >6mo since I've put any hatchlings into tanks to feed the bassleri, terribs, leucs...

S


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I have my doubts they'd be a serious threat to adult frogs. They are more of a problem for eggs.

However, seeing a bunch of gross roaches running around a vivarium at night sure isn't pleasing.


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

From http://[email protected]=0&postorder=asc&highlight=roach&start=0:



joshsfrogs said:


> > I will admit though, Blatta lateralis don't do very well outside their cage. Escapees that I have found have been sickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Humidifiers are pretty common in the winter up 'round these parts. Usually near the furnace. That combination would offer heat + humidity.

I have cultures of both dubia and discoid roaches, and have never had an out-of-viv escape. IN the viv is another thing ... I've had a couple dubia nymphs make a break for freedom out of the food dish in my BETF viv. They were about 1/4 inch when they went in. I found them when I was changing out some moss last night, and they were about an inch long. But, as they were happily munching on a piece of frog doo doo the size of a tootsie roll, I left them in there.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I suggest anybody who thinks that they cannot live outside of vivariums put out a few traps. You'd be surprised.

I think I have finally eradicated my infestation (winter helped!). I used the coffee method, glue traps, flash light at night with a flip flop, etc.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> flash light at night with a flip flop, etc.


A tried and true method!


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

joshsfrogs said:


> I suggest anybody who thinks that they cannot live outside of vivariums put out a few traps. You'd be surprised.
> 
> I think I have finally eradicated my infestation (winter helped!). I used the coffee method, glue traps, flash light at night with a flip flop, etc.


Josh,
I hope you don't mind me dredging up bad memories ... but your post changed my mind about culturing B. lateralis.
Jim


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> I hope you don't mind me dredging up bad memories ... but your post changed my mind about culturing B. lateralis.


Hey, no problem. Lesson learned...the hard way. Just don't let the wife know about the escapes. 

Also, the males do fly and I had a male fly away once when I opened the lid.

These guy breed like crazy which makes them a great feeder, but I suggest anyone working with them take extra measures.

They did not seem to breed in my basement, but the ones I got were pretty small and all the ones I caught/killed were adults.

I have a free roaming Grey Tree Frog that worked pretty well at catching the roaches (she is 2.5-3 inches long, so she didn't get fat eating fruit flies...).


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

> But, as they were happily munching on a piece of frog doo doo the size of a tootsie roll, I left them in there.


You know, I've actually wondered if they would eat feces, and behave like vivarium janitors. In the wild, roaches DO live in bat guano and eat it.

I think roaches would prefer eating droppings over trying to tackle a live frog. So, perhaps a few running around in a vivarium might be beneficial, provided that there enough space to not crowd frogs in their area.

About escapees, I haven't had any problems now that I moved them to the basement. My production has been slowly declining. Most of the adult roaches I got in July have died off, probably old age. The nymphs are too young yet for breeding, so I have nothing except crickets for my Bombina. :?


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

Rain_Frog said:


> > But, as they were happily munching on a piece of frog doo doo the size of a tootsie roll, I left them in there.
> 
> 
> You know, I've actually wondered if they would eat feces, and behave like vivarium janitors. In the wild, roaches DO live in bat guano and eat it.
> ...


I had been wondering where the droppings were going, as the frogs had been producing quite a bit more than the microfauna could handle, and I was picking poop at least weekly. Then ... unless it landed in the water dish, I stopped finding any.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I've heard people reccomend lobster roaches over lateralis...since they are less likely to infest. I've heard if a few lobster roach infestations also though. Again, nothing a few glue traps with bait won't take care of.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Well I have heard opposite of the lobster roaches though.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Has anyone tried roaches in a FF format? I'm thinking little bottles of roaches where escapees would be less likely than in one big colony.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, that would be hard to clean.

I am trying a 2.5 gallon with piled cardboard alternating with cut paper towel roles and wet that, and on other end just wet paper towel with food dish.

Heat pad under it (not able to do as easily in FF cup)

and glass top that I lift every other day for air, and cleaning.

This keep them in as well as humidity.

I have heard of bedding being used that is called "yesterday's News" it is a cat littler sold at PetCo for like $10.00 for a huge bag.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Roaches need a lot of ventilation or they die. I've had that problem repeatedly with nymphs. If you don't open a container every day or so, you can wind up with a lot of dead ones.

However, I used the ventilated type fruit fly cups (the foam plugs don't work well) and they work. 

I only used those cups for nymphs.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

MonopolyBag said:


> Well, that would be hard to clean.


Thats the point. I think if you kept the roaches in ventilated water bottles(actually, I've raised roaches with no ventilation, but perhaps with larger groups it becomes more important). When the bottle gets too soiled, simply feed out/transfer whatever roaches are in it and properly discard it.


----------

